# 93 Maxima keyless entry



## Ro Grrr (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a 93 Maxima that the keyless entry has stopped responding. I occasionally get one beep when I push a button but beyond that it is dead. I get this from either door so I bet it is the controller.

Where is the controller/computer for the entry system ?
Thanks
Roger


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

behind the glovebox


----------

